# Hyperbare/chronic pseudo-obstruction/gas



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The striking effect of hyperbaric oxygenation therapy in the management of chronic idiopathic intestinal pseudo-obstructionhttp://www.blackwell-synergy.com/links/doi...00.01710.x/abs/


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Absolutely bizarre. Wouldnâ€™t it be easier to just keep going back to the toilet?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't understand your post Tummy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Chronic psuedo-obstruction can cause problems a lot worse than IBS.Usually not ones solved with a Bowel movement. Some people (like the guy in this article) with this have it so bad that the doctors have to bypass the gut and pump nutrition into their veins. That is a pretty intrusive treatment. If a treatment like this lets you start eating again it is probably worth doing.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi K,Wouldn't be already known worldwide if it was THAT good for gas or constipation?I mean hyperbare are in every big city.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The striking effect of hyperbaric oxygenation therapy in the management of chronic idiopathic intestinal pseudo-obstructionTakashi Yokota, M.D.aaThird Department of Internal Medicine, Niigata University School of Medicine, Niigata, Japan, Takeshi Suda, M.D.aaThird Department of Internal Medicine, Niigata University School of Medicine, Niigata, Japan, Satoshi Tsukioka, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Toru Takahashi, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Terasu Honma, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Keiichi Seki, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Jun Matsuzawa, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Mitsukuni Miura, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Yutaka Aoyagi, M.D.bbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, Japan, Hitoshi Asakura, M.D.aaThird Department of Internal Medicine, Niigata University School of Medicine, Niigata, JapanaThird Department of Internal Medicine, Niigata University School of Medicine, Niigata, JapanbDivision of Gastroenterology, Niigata City General Hospital, Niigata, JapanReprint requests and correspondence: Takeshi Suda, M.D., Third Department of Internal Medicine, Niigata University School of Medicine, 1â€"757 Asahimachi-dori, Niigata 951â€"8122, JapanAbstractChronic idiopathic intestinal pseudo-obstruction is one of the disorders that is most refractory to medical and surgical treatment. Even when patients are given nutritional support, including total parenteral nutrition, obstructive symptoms seldom disappear. We report a case of chronic idiopathic intestinal pseudo-obstruction, due to myopathy, in which hyperbaric oxygenation therapy was strikingly effective. The presence of myopathy was histologically confirmed on the surgically resected jejunal specimen. *Hyperbaric oxygenation resulted not only in relief of the patient's obstructive symptoms but also in a rapid decrease of abnormally accumulated intestinal gas. * At last, he could resume oral intake without any critical adverse effects. These observations strongly suggest that hyperbaric oxygenation can be an effective therapy in the management of chronic idiopathic intestinal pseudo-obstruction.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Chronic psuedo-obstruction IS NOT run of the mill constipation and gas.Most people with Gas or constipation do not have psuedo-obstruction.Don't assume every rare and serious disorder is the exact same thing you have.The gas accumulates where the obstruction is (although it is a muscular problem not a mechanical obstruction, thus the "pseudo" which means "false")This it not in any way shape or form what people here talk about even with trapped gas.How many people here have to be on TPN or face death by starvation like this guy was?K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know,worth trying tho.The problem i think this is expensive.Some clinic says they use it for IBS.As long as you don't need 20 visit it maybe interesting.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Spasman, I wouldnâ€™t touch this for quids. I think Chronic pseudo-obstruction is a term similar to IBS. It means you have a sluggish colon due to motility problems, but other than that doesnâ€™t really explain anything. I thought you posted this because you have trouble completely evacuating, and you hoped it might help with that. To me, it sounds horrible and dangerous.I donâ€™t know why people here are having such trouble with compete evacuation. Maybe itâ€™s a mind thing and you have to really believe itâ€™s going to work. If you go everyday, whatever food you ate yesterday is all in your descending colon. If you donâ€™t overeat, thereâ€™s not all that much there. It has to come out after breakfast, after a few hot drinks. It might take a couple of hours, but it will definitely come out.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Spasman, I wouldnâ€™t touch this for quids. I think Chronic pseudo-obstruction is a term similar to IBS.


Chronic pseudo-obstruction is more critical than IBS.Why are saying hyperbare is dangerous?You could simply leave the hyperbare perhaps...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can't just leave a hyperbaric chamber anytime you want.You have to stay locked in the little box until they are done bring you back to normal pressure.If they just popped the door open and let you out you could get the "bends" just like coming up from a dive too fast.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thks for the details but even then you can leave in a short delay.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on the pressure differential.Also some people are so fearful of enclosed spaces they could not tolerate being locked in something like that. You start having a panic attack and the 15-20 minutes it may take to get them to get you out would be totally unbearable.It may not be physically ill, but claustrophobia can be really bad and really hard to deal with and I could see someone who couldn't tolerate being in one of those things for a couple of hours.K.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Spasman,http://www.aboutkidsgi.org/cip.htmlI might have Chronic intestinal pseudo-obstruction, but it only affects the descending colon. â€œIn some patients, pseudo-obstruction may progress throughout the digestive tract. This includes the esophagus and stomach as well as the intestines.â€This isnâ€™t me. Maybe this describes you.â€œIf the dysfunction is caused by weak or absent contractions, the disorder is classified as myogenic (arising from the muscles).â€This is what I think my problem is. The muscles in the descending colon are slow to move the entire stool down to the rectum. But I donâ€™t have any other digestion issues.â€œwhen tests are performed, no physical evidence of blockage is found.â€In my case at least, chronic intestinal pseudo-obstruction more accurately describes my problem, rather than just saying Iâ€™ve got IBS, which I donâ€™t think I have anymore. I have a physical problem, for which there doesnâ€™t seem to be any definitive test.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well i also have extrem problem with my descending and sigmoid.Perhaps i have this disease.However,they said that sometimes nutritional level are insufficient,vomiting.Perhaps these symptoms are when the CIP is extrem.I don't know but this is an interesting discussion.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Spasman, I donâ€™t think I have this condition after all. It does sound more critical than IBS, as you said before. I looked up a few more sites:http://adc.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/81/1/21â€œIt is an uncommon disorder with a high morbidity and mortality.â€â€œUntil the last 10 years few patients survived long enough for the natural history of CIIPS to be apparent, and the place of surgery in its management is still not well defined.â€http://www2.kumc.edu/kupedigi/PO_Gen.htmâ€œA diagnosis of CIP is based on symptoms and body changes that occur when the intestine is blocked.â€http://www.thedoctorsdoctor.com/Diseases/c...obstruction.htmâ€œChronic intestinal pseudo-obstruction syndrome is a rare pathological conditionâ€My intestine isnâ€™t blocked. Maybe I should just say I have a sluggish descending colon. I hope you donâ€™t have this condition, as it sounds pretty serious.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It can possibly cure IBS.Read this testimonial:http://www.hbotreatment.com/msandcfidscasestudy.htm


> quote: Treating Multiple Sclerosis and Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction with Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy Andy, a 39 year old male suffering with both Multiple Sclerosis and Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction Syndrome for more than eight years. His symptoms included insomnia, physical and mental fatigue, severe pain, brain fog, irritable bowel syndrome, acid reflux, and severe depression. He was prescribed anti-viral medication as well as other traditional therapies that he felt would further harm his condition, therefore he proceeded with hyperbaric oxygen therapy. Andy was treated with traditional hard shell hyperbaric oxygen therapy for 60 minutes, four times a week, utilizing 100% oxygen. Soon after the start of his hyperbaric therapy, Andy began to experience a lessening of symptomology. He began to sleep soundly, regained energy and emotional well being. His cognitive function has improved, resulting in clearer thinking, and loss of brain fog. *His severe pain subsided and he no longer suffers with irritable bowel syndrome or acid reflux.*


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Well Spasman, this testimonial is from the Hyperbare company themselves, so itâ€™s an advertisement. â€œAndyâ€ has a lot of issues, and like a lot of people in his situation would probably feel better more from the attention shown to him than anything else. You have people making a fuss of you, you start to feel better. Theyâ€™ll disappear when his funds run out, then heâ€™ll be back to square one again. I really donâ€™t think oxygen cures IBS and I think you should give this a miss. Complete evacuation, getting up early, a sensible diet, no over-eating, no alcohol â€“ these things cure IBS. All the boring things no-one wants to do.


----------

